# Autocruise



## lablady (Jul 2, 2007)

I know that Autocruise have been bought out by Swift but how do I go about getting replacement parts? Some 'nice' person has reversed all down the side of my motorhome and I need 2 new windows. :evil: The garage that is doing the repairs are having no luck getting the windows. Swift say they have no details of the model. I have an Autocruise Horizon. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Lablady,
We do struggle with information on vans built before Swift took over Autocruise but we will always try and get parts for customers wherever possible.

If you can email your van details I will talk to Polyplastic and see if they have any records on your specific model to try and trace your windows that way. I will try to see what we can do.

thanks
Andy Spacey
[email protected]


----------

